
RFC 2324 - Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP/1.0) - raju
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324
======
noonespecial
It would be more REST-ful if a GET simply resulted in coffee at my terminal.
(More restful for me anyway...)

------
icco
God this is old. Why is this appearing now?

~~~
billswift
Because a lot of people had never seen it before and would never have seen it
with a link from SOMEWHERE. And this is a good place for it.

------
jacobolus
In general, I try to return status 418 (I'm a teapot) whenever possible. Much
better than 400, 404, etc.

------
troyd
I wrote a similar real service for IP-enabled high-end coffee makers. Every
cup brewed generated a key/value "ping" with brew time, dose, desired and
actual temp, and other cup metadata. These went to a Rails web service which
actually did expose REST target endpoints (though they weren't on the coffee
maker itself, and one couldn't send a brew instruction).

A version of this even tweeted every cup for a while, and that HTTP client was
actually implemented on a microcontroller inside the coffee maker.

------
burke
I have an espresso machine that partially implements this.

EDIT: Here's the partially-incomplete and largely out-of-date source:
<http://github.com/burke/coffeeclock/tree/master>

------
mahmud
Here is a Lisp implementation of the BREW method.

<http://emarsden.chez.com/downloads/coffee.el>

------
nfriedly
the server was timing out for me, but this coral cache link works:
<http://tools.ietf.org.nyud.net/html/rfc2324>

------
chrischen
Where can I buy a network enabled coffee pot?

